# Maybe there will be an articel about DP/DR now?



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

a


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

kurnaku said:


> Hey, I just posted something to Norways largest new paper (VG). Said that im sick of never hearing about DP/DR in the new or anywhere when it's fucking us all! I dont really think they are going to listen to me, but it's worth a shot. I also said that I got it from weed, and this article can be verry intresting for they who smoke it or for random people. I also said that some people are thinking of commiting suicide because of DP/DR wich I have seen here on this forum, and dont take me wrong I feel you pain, and I fully understand why you are thinking of doing it. I can keep you updated if this will be up in the newspaper in the nearest future


well hopefully it does


----------

